# Duplexmodus der Netzwerkkarte ändern



## susperius (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute !
Ich hab da mal ne frage !
Und zwar: Ich möchte unter Suse Linux 8 den Duplexmodus und die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit von Auto auf 10Half stellen . Kann mir bitte einer mal sagen wie ich das machen kann ?
Danke im Voraus

Susperius


----------



## profy (29. Dezember 2003)

Jede Netzwerkkarte (NK) hat da meist ihre eingenen Möglichkeiten.
Wenn die NK als Modul geladen wird, so übergibt man beim Laden des Moduls Parameter ( in /etc/modules.conf)
Welche das sind, findet man  in der Doku der Kernelquellen (/usr/src/linux/Documentation/?.txt)
Wie das Klicki-Bunti geht? Keine Ahnung,  das ist nicht meine Welt.


----------



## Habenix (7. Januar 2004)

Hi,


unter SuSE gibt es die sog. mii-tools

mit  dem Kommando mii-tool und mii-diag kannst du den Status der Netzwerkkarte auslesen bzw. ändern



Gruß

Habenix


----------

